# Kenan Harkin (Kamp kenan) at West Palm Beach Fl. Repticon



## Merrick (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 18, 2015)

you met him!!!! lucky!


----------



## Merrick (Jan 18, 2015)

Yah he is a great guy plus in a year or so I am getting an elongated from him


----------

